# Audible Physics NZ3-A musings



## Winno (May 3, 2011)

I've had these drivers in the car and running now for about three weeks. 

Time for some comments I think. 

First impressions were of a fully extended, if slightly rough top end. This changed however over about 10 or so hours and they cleaned up noticeably. Now, these drivers are very, very good indeed. 

I have mine in large sphere pods glassed onto my A-pillars at eye level and I know this has an influence on what I hear. But given the right environment, most drivers can perform well. 




























These sound very transparent, err ever so very slightly on the warm side of neutral, have fantastic depth of stage easily outside the vehicle on the bonnet and image incredibly well in a wide stage. Being a single driver or point source helps a lot with this. This makes for a very engaging and enjoyable system.

I've heard HAT L3SE and Fountek FR88EX drivers off my amps and the APs are much more open, extended and refined up high. I do not use the AT super tweeters but I do use a very small amount of eq boost right up high and I get a beautifully open and airy top end treble that is devoid of any harshness and fatigue (because there is no cross over, with associated distortions prevalent in almost all multi driver mid and top end arrays in the critical midrange area) but full of detail and airiness. 

I've worked in the high end home audio industry for many years now and have judged in Australia's sound quality competition scene since 2006 so I get to hear many nice systems. 

These drivers will certainly compete at the highest level. I don't regret buying them one bit. 

My drivers are mounted about 19° off axis and are driven by a slightly older school Phoenix Gold 600.2 Titanium amp. This is capable of up to 75 watts rms into 4ohms at 12V. 










They're run from 250Hz with a 6dB slope and all the way up to 20kHz. I get nowhere near x-max on them and they handle these lower frequencies with ease, even at higher volume levels. 

Mark Brooks has a winner on his hands with these drivers and I hope to fare the same going into Australia's 2013 competition season.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

I say it once more the pods look great sir, Thanks for the review.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Great review!!!


----------

